# Persian: ای داد ای بی‌داد



## seitt

Greetings,

I am watching a historical serial about Reza, the Eighth Imam; someone in it said something like “ای داد ای بی‌داد” – is this possible? What exactly does it mean?

I don't remember the context very well, but I think someone was feeling burdened by his lot in life.

All the best, and many thanks,

Simon


----------



## searcher123

Yes and means: آهاي مردم! به فريادم برسيد.

This phrase is not used in modern Persian exactly at this form by a person in quote of himself. In other word, you will not see a person who say:

اي داد، اي بيداد! اين ميوه‌فروشه چقدر گرونفروشه

In modern Persian, اي داد، اي بيداد is used for hyperbole when a person is quoting of another person. For example:

فريد يه آدم جودبازيه! كافيه يه انگشت بهش بزني تا داد و بيدادش بره هوا كه اي داد، اي بيداد! فلاني منو كشت

تا نوك سپر ماشينم يواش بهش خورد، وايستاد به داد و بيداد كردن كه اي داد، اي بيداد! پامو شكوند، بدبخت شدم، چلاق شدم!ا

We use another form of it too that is اي داد بيداد (Ey Daad-e Bidaad). This form have two meaning:

١.i ديدي چي شد؟ (what is the best equivalent for it in English, please?) or 'what a big problem'.

Examples:
اي داد بيداد ﴿ديدي چي شد﴾، يادم رفت گاز را خاموش كنم

اي داد بيداد، اصغرم كه اينجاست. حالا چيكار كنم؟

اي داد بيداد ﴿ديدي چي شد﴾، يادم رفت نون بخرم. خدا كنه نانوايي‌ها هنوز باز باشند

٢.i امان از دست مشكلات روزگار (= Ah from time problems!) I hope I was right in my translation . 
Examples:
اي داد بيداد! شانس نداريم كه! هرچي سنگه، مال پاي لنگه!
--------------------------------------------------
اي داد بيداد! دست روي دلم نگذار كه خونه!
-------------------------------------------------
زهرا خانم: "ببينم از عروست راضي هستي؟"
بتول خانم: "اي داد بيداد! هيچي نگم بهتره!"ا


----------



## IMANAKBARI

مرتضی سلام
من با مثالهات موافقم و اینکه در فارسی امروزی بیشتر می گیم : ای داد,ای بیداد

 ولی یک نظر هم دارم
همانطور که حتما خودت می دونی, در فارسی داد معنی کمک  میده (با توجه به واژه دادخواهی که یعنی کمک خواستن). به نظر تو این نمی تونه به این معنی باشه که : ای فریاد بی کمک !. ؟
یعنی چی ؟ یعنی ای فریادی که دادخواهی و کمکی نداری 
کسی که به دادت برسه به کمکت بیاد به حل کردن مشکل و نیازت بیاد
به نظر من ریشه اصلی و معنای اصلی به این نظریه من بتونه برگرده
با هم یک مثال رو بررسی کنیم مرتضی . فرض کن یک پسر بچه دست و پاچلفتی می زنه و برفرض برای دهمین بار گلدون خونشون رو می شکونه, مادرش می رسه می گه :
ای داد بی داد (یا بیداد) باز چه دسته گلی به آب دادی پسر ؟
یعنی مادره داره اول به خودش میگه : ای کسی که فریادت به جایی نخواهد رسید / داد و فریادت بی فایدست
بعد در ادامه می آد و بلافاصله به پسرش می گه : باز چه دست گلی به آب دادی ؟
یکم این اصطلاح رو بشکافیم, موضوع جالبی می تونه باشه

دوستدارت 
ایمان​


----------



## seitt

Wow! Many, many thanks.

To answer your question, I would translate امان از دست مشكلات روزگار as "Spare us from the tribulations of these times!"


----------



## searcher123

seitt said:


> Wow! Many, many thanks.
> 
> To answer your question, I would translate امان از دست مشكلات روزگار as "Spare us from the tribulations of these times!"



Thank you so much. And what about ديدي چي شد؟ please. Do you have an idiomatic equivalent for it in English?


----------



## seitt

You're welcome.

Sorry, I started thinking about the other one and then got distracted.

It's not easy, but how about "Well I never!"? Please see http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/well,_I_never.

Of course, we're using it ironically here.


----------



## searcher123

imanakbari said:


> مرتضی سلام
> من با مثالهات موافقم و اینکه در فارسی امروزی بیشتر می گیم : ای داد,ای بیداد
> 
> ولی یک نظر هم دارم
> همانطور که حتما خودت می دونی, در فارسی داد معنی کمک  میده (با توجه به واژه دادخواهی که یعنی کمک خواستن). به نظر تو این نمی تونه به این معنی باشه که : ای فریاد بی کمک !. ؟
> یعنی چی ؟ یعنی ای فریادی که دادخواهی و کمکی نداری
> کسی که به دادت برسه به کمکت بیاد به حل کردن مشکل و نیازت بیاد
> به نظر من ریشه اصلی و معنای اصلی به این نظریه من بتونه برگرده
> با هم یک مثال رو بررسی کنیم مرتضی . فرض کن یک پسر بچه دست و پاچلفتی می زنه و برفرض برای دهمین بار گلدون خونشون رو می شکونه, مادرش می رسه می گه :
> ای داد بی داد (یا بیداد) باز چه دسته گلی به آب دادی پسر ؟
> یعنی مادره داره اول به خودش میگه : ای کسی که فریادت به جایی نخواهد رسید / داد و فریادت بی فایدست
> بعد در ادامه می آد و بلافاصله به پسرش می گه : باز چه دست گلی به آب دادی ؟
> یکم این اصطلاح رو بشکافیم, موضوع جالبی می تونه باشه
> 
> دوستدارت
> ایمان​



سلام ايمان جان
البته متاسفانه من از ريشه اصلي اين واژه و اينكه از كجا باب شده است اطلاع ندارم، ولي همانطور كه شما هم مي‌دانيد، يكي از معاني "داد" در فارسي امروز، "فرياد" است. لذا وقتي گفته مي‌شود "اي داد بيداد"، فكر كنم اين عبارت، كوتاه شده‌ي عبارت "آهاي فرياد، از اين بيداد/ظلم" باشد. البته همانطور كه گفتم، اين يك نظر شخصي است و چون سند قابل استنادي براي اين سخن خود ندارم، نمي‌توانم با قاطعيت پاي آن بايستم.


----------



## searcher123

seitt said:


> You're welcome.
> 
> Sorry, I started thinking about the other one and then got distracted.
> 
> It's not easy, but how about "Well I never!"? Please see http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/well,_I_never.
> 
> Of course, we're using it ironically here.



Truly thanks. A very near equivalent, however as you know, ديدي چي شد؟ is not used ironically for us. That simply means 'do you know what was happened?'

Thanks again.


----------



## seitt

Ah, yes, of course. "Do you know what has happened?" is what I would suggest.


----------



## seitt

Whoops, something else I had forgotten:

Re فرید یه آدم جودبازیه! کافیه یه انگشت بهش بزنی تا داد و بیدادش بره هوا که ای داد، ای بیداد! فلانی منو کشت.
تا نوک سپر ماشینم یواش بهش خورد، وایستاد به داد و بیداد کردن که ای داد، ای بیداد! پامو شکوند، بدبخت شدم، چلاق شدم!
what is جودباز, please?


----------



## IMANAKBARI

seitt said:


> Whoops, something else I had forgotten:
> 
> Re فرید یه آدم جودبازیه! کافیه یه انگشت بهش بزنی تا داد و بیدادش بره هوا که ای داد، ای بیداد! فلانی منو کشت.
> تا نوک سپر ماشینم یواش بهش خورد، وایستاد به داد و بیداد کردن که ای داد، ای بیداد! پامو شکوند، بدبخت شدم، چلاق شدم!
> what is جودباز, please?



Moi, je n'ai jamais vu de pareil !!!
Il s'agit encore d'une faute de frappe, il me semble ... 
Searcher123 voulait dire جوبازی است / جوبازیه je suppose...


----------



## IMANAKBARI

آخ ! می بخشید من ترجمه نکردم مرتضی جان

گفتم : من هرگز این رو نشنیدم
و فکر می کنم یک اشتباه تایپی هست  
من حدس می زنم که سرچر123 عزیز می خواسته بگه : جوبازیه


----------



## searcher123

خواهش مي‌كنم. البته دست و پا شكسته يه چيزهايي فهميدم، ولي نه درست و حسابي. لذا ممنون كه ترجمه كردي.

نخير اشتباه تايپي نيست. خيلي هم مشهور و متداول است. البته اميدوارم جناب سايمون يه مبحث جديد براي اين موضوع باز كنند تا تحت اون جواب بدهم. آخه مي‌ترسم ويراستاران سايت، مثل چند مورد ديگه مثل آب خوردن همه چي رو حذف كنند


----------



## IMANAKBARI

واقعا ؟! اما من با سرچ کردن تواینترنت حتی یک نمونه هم ندیدم ! خیلی جالبه اگر واقعا وجود داشته باشه چون من یک بار هم نشنیدم


----------



## searcher123

ظاهرا با جواب دادن به شما كم كم دارم به اين سوال هم جواب مي‌دم .  فقط اميدوارم اين نامه‌ها جان سالم به در ببرند. پس لطفا يه نگاه هم به *اين لينك* بي‌اندازيد.


----------



## IMANAKBARI

.درسته ! حق با شماست !  خداییش همه رو شنیده بودم اما این یکی برام واقعا جدید و در عین حال جالب بود
حدس می زدم اگر جو نباشه, حتما صحبت از ننه من غریبم بازی در آوردن و کولی بازی در آوردن باشه.
مرسی بابت این اصطلاح جالب

​


----------

